# Componente MU709 de Huawei



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 10, 2015)

La componente Mu709 es una familia de módulos para la comunicación entre máquinas usando la infraestructura de comunicación de celulares, en Inglés M2M! La componente basa en el set de componentes "Balong 330" de HiSilicon, una empresa del grupo Huawei y reemplaza las componentes de "Qualcomm" que hasta ahora usaban. El módulo existe en 2 variantes, la una es Dual-Band-HSPA+ para el mercado europeo, la otra Tri-Band-HSPA+ para el mercado latinoamericano. Su uso es adecuado para aplicaciones de control remoto y monitoreo, Router de tercera generación, Gateways y telemática. Los módulos hacen pasible la comunicación de datos de hasta 21.6 MBits/s la subir datos a la nube. Ambas versiones también apoyan Quad-band-EDGE/GPRS/GSM y una multitud de funciones como HTTP, FTP, FOTA, Jamming Detection, Netscan, Cell Lock, CMUX y ecall. Las dimensiones físicas son de 30 x 30 x 2.3 mm en un empaque de 146-Pin-LGA.
desde algunos años estoy empezando a desarrollar la certeza que la comunicación en los sistemas R/C van a adoptar también la posibilidad de usar la comunicación basada en la telefonía celular como opción. Hay mas productos en la preparación, así por ejemplo uno llamado ME909 que hará posible la comunicación de hasta 150 MBit/s. Las aplicaciones del IoT y de su variante para la industria movilizan millares de millones de Euros que aceleran el desarrollo técnico!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola Hellmut tienss algún datasheet de tales modulos? parecen interesantes


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 16, 2015)

Una breve búsqueda por Google me dio esta respuesta entre muchas!


----------

